# Waste Pipes (external) frozen



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all

Before the big freeze I thought I did everything I needed to by draining all water from the motorhome. Now this is my first motorhome so I am a complete novice. As we go away on the 23rd I thought I would get under the motorhome to check the external rear waste water tank to see if there was anyway I could insulate it before we went away. To my horror the pipes which run to this tank are run under the motorhome. I was under the impression that they ran internally and into the waste tank from the top of the tank. I gave these pipes a quick squeeze and they feel very slusshy. 

I have a workshop blower type propane heater which I can use to thaw out the pipes but was wondering if there was any suggestions as to how I can prevent this happening whilst we are away. The pipes look like 1-1.5" flexible pipes. Should I insulate these? Also is it advisable to insulate the tank. I have seen somebody selling double foil type insulation rolls on ebay. Is this what I should use to insulate the tank?

Thinking back I should have parked the motorhome at an angle so any water in the pipes ran out. But you live and learn.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Try wrapping the pipes heater cable available from Pet shops (Used in fish tanks and vivariums).
It is 230V mains low wattage so will need hook up, a gennie, or lots of batteries and invertor.

Photo shows stage 1, I then wrapped it with sticky foam insulation.



Trevor


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

It won't do any harm to insulate all the feeder pipes and the tank, if you are going to areas where it is going to be sub zero leave the valve open and use a bucket to catch waste and then empty that each day, if you can get around the tank use some 50mm polysterene sheets from wickes etc

Chris


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi raf,
as has been said the easiest and cheapest way is to put pipe insulating foam round the visible pipes with cable tyes, most german vans [you dont say what you`ve got ] have insulated external waste tanks, okay but when these freeze they take longer to drain.

best bet is to before the night drain the tank and leave the waste tap open, it will still freeze.

our dethleffs had a insulated and heated pipe system but at 2k was a lot of money and used a lot of power when defrosting the pipes, never again.

the worst that will happen is in the morning when washing or showering the hot water will freeze in the pipes , we had this at -16c.

way round it is too shower in the evening when its not as cold.

france will be cold and snowy this winter



see you their.


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

I plan on leaving the waste tank open whilst using the camper. Its a Ci Carioca 707 by the way. Will parking the van on a slight tilt help all the water run out of the pipes?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

Hi

In my experience of winter and motorhoming - this is my 5th winter - then I am AGAINST insulating pipes. They foam insulation will offer some protection, but in these temperatures, the forst will still penetrate and then an insulated pipe will take even longer to thaw than an uninsulated pipe.

Best thing to do is leave the waste pipe open in really cold weather.

If your internal drain pipes freeze, such as a U bend, you can get around this by throwing a cup of salt water down the sinks on a regular basis.

Russell


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Leave the drain tap open and drain into a bucket/bowl. The bowl can be emptied frequently, as water if not frozen or a giant ice cube if frozen. Ice will drop out if you turn the bucket upside down and tap GENTLY. Tap too hard and the plastic will shatter in the cold. Or put a bit of salt down the plug or in the bucket.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I like Rapide pour a salt water solution down the sinks at night but the other night I was lazy and poured salt without mixing it with water first then poured water down and now I am paying the price for being lazy, my sink drain is frozen solid. It is annoying that manufacturers claim to have winterised the vans when the supply of water pipes are insulated but the drains are not. This is the third year for me working away from home where the waste pipes have frozen but this summer I did lag my pipes to the bathroom but unfortunately not the kitchen sink!!!


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Right so salt water down the sink and kitchen drain every night to prevent the drain from freezing and leave the waste tank open to drain into a bucket. I will park with a little slope so water in the pipes runs out into the waste tank. What about the toilet cassette? This is situated in a little locker. The toilet has a heat outlet so the toilet will be warm but will I need to do anything about the cassette?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

ref toilet cassette freezing , dont know at what temp the liquid in their would freeze depends how full and what you`ve had to drink :lol: 
but some vans have a heater pipe running inside the actual cassette toilet locker . 
Just remove cassette from outside and see if theirs a pipe about 20mm diameter , our van has them running everywhere but hen its "German"  

different liquids freeze at diff temps and poring s salt solution down a sink and leaving waste tap open is "useless" as it`ll all run out  

Again it all depends on the "winterisation" of vans some are excellent others well I aint going there,


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Just fitted a wire for frost removing/preventing which uses mains or inverter and uses 10 watts /met.
Look for QVS electrical on web.
Good kit and cheap.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not wishing to be crude but will the salt in the contents of the cassette not be a deterrent to frost?
Alan


----------

